# Wall St II tube ?



## Woodkiller (May 28, 2014)

I bought a few extra tubes recently for another style of pen(don't remember which right now) and they are 27/64" but about 1/2" longer than the WSII tubes. Can I use them on a basic WSII twist as is or will the extra length be a problem? 

The tubes are already done and I have someone interested in it but I don't want to order anything right now if I don't have to. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flyitfast (May 28, 2014)

Make sure they aren't for the Wall St II click pen.  They are a little longer than the Wall St twist.


----------



## Woodkiller (May 28, 2014)

It was for a Phoenix pen from logstolumberexotics.com. I really like those and need to order a few more. 

Btw, I have placed a few orders with Mike through eBay and the service was outstanding every time. Just  thought I'd throw that out as I don't see them mentioned here or the Phoenix pen either.


----------



## sbell111 (May 28, 2014)

Woodkiller said:


> I bought a few extra tubes recently for another style of pen(don't remember which right now) and they are 27/64" but about 1/2" longer than the WSII tubes. Can I use them on a basic WSII twist as is or will the extra length be a problem?
> 
> The tubes are already done and I have someone interested in it but I don't want to order anything right now if I don't have to.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Extra length is not a problem with the WSII twist.


----------



## Woodkiller (May 28, 2014)

Awesome, thanks Steve. I thought so, but just wanted to be sure before I said I could do it. When I get home I will put it together and post a pic.


----------

